# Usually friendly rat, all of a sudden biting and drawing blood.



## CaileyZula1234 (Aug 3, 2012)

I had gotten two female rats around a month and a half ago. One from a local pet store, the other from a petsmart. The rat from the pet store is around four or five months old, while the one from petsmart is at least a month younger. Neither has even attempted to nibble since I had gotten them, but all of a sudden, the petsmart rat (Gilligan) began biting and drawing blood. A few days ago, she bit my younger sister's finger, making quite a large gash. Then, not even twenty minutes ago, she had crawled up on my shoulder, and bit twice into my ear, again, drawing blood. Whenever I have Gilligan out, she is always very high strung and hyper, but will calm down and relax with me after some time. But since she bit my sister, she has constantly been trying to bite my fingers, hands, ears, ankles, and even my stomach. So much so, if I am sittig down, I have to keep my feet tucked under my legs, and my hands raised; when I try to stop her, she gives a few puffs of air begore going back to trying to bite again. When in the petsmart, Gilligan was taken out by one of the employees daily, so she was never frightened of me nor my sister, and even took to us quite quickly. Gilligan is the submissive of the two, but fights between the two rats almost never break out, except the usual tussle every now and again. I also try to spend time with them equally, but Gilligan usually doesn't want to sit with me, or even play with me. She will barely let me pet her for more than a few moments before running off.I have tried doing the whole, "when they nibble, squeak" thing, but she doesn't listen. She just continues trying to bite, until she bites hard enough and breaks skin. I desperately need help, because if she continues acting like this, than we will have to replace Gilligan. ~ Cailey


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Most rats act out in 'aggression" when they are scared. what type of cage are they in? Also is she possibly pregnant? pregnant rats can sometimes get so aggressive that they will draw blood. Also this is very unlikely, but is it possible that she has a brain tumor? depending on where its act, it could not only be pushing down on a certain part of her brain, But causing her pain and causing her to be aggressive. I would really consider taking her to a vet. Also it is possible that something happened that has made her scared of people? my rat Soda was climbing my cloth hamper and when I picked him up he snagged one of his fingers, made him very skittish. for the next few days after that he was skittish when ever he was in my room, but calmed down. So is it possible that maybe something spooked her or scared her to the point she is very afraid of people and thinks the only way to defend herself is by being aggressive?


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

To add to the maybe's, sounds like she's trying to assert her dominance. Along with the vet check, trying pinning her on her back when she nips and "grooming" her belly.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

There's likely more to this story than I've read so far... Something has changed for your rattie to change. So first of all think back and see if anything has changed in your household dynamic, has the rattie been hurt lately? 

Second off hand thought has your rat's vision degraded. Blind or nearly blind rats tend to bite.

Third thought, your rattie might have a health issue. A friends rattie killed her roomie, attacked her owners and died two weeks later... I have to chalk that kind of situation up to health issues.

As to alpha dominence... at this point a dominance battle would be unusual... but try to discourage agressive behavior with appropriately humane shock and awe and see if it puts your rattie back into her place.


----------

